# Window



## Christie Photo (Jun 22, 2007)

This is a shot to show the window detail in a church gathering area.

Pete


----------



## Nein-reis (Jun 22, 2007)

Looks like something I would see in a brochure... nice composition!


----------



## fmw (Jun 23, 2007)

Excellent. manageable contrast, evenly lit, good detail, adequate depth of field and made with a wide angle lens which almost always appeals to me.  Nice job.


----------



## Rusty_Tripod (Jun 23, 2007)

If this is meant for commercial use, I believe that the addition of figures to show scale might make the shot a tad more interesting.

Rusty Tripod


----------



## Christie Photo (Jun 24, 2007)

Rusty_Tripod said:


> ...I believe that the addition of figures to show scale might make the shot a tad more interesting.



Hmmmm....


----------



## ClarkKent (Jun 25, 2007)

Nice work Pete!


----------



## Sonky (Jul 15, 2007)

good quality of image, but angle is not perfect I think

That is what I mean (sorry for edit - just simple) - I just crop this image - but if make shot with this angle - it will be perfect) must be!))


----------



## Christie Photo (Jul 16, 2007)

Sonky said:


> good quality of image, but angle is not perfect I think...I just crop this image ... it will be perfect




But if you crop the image, it's still the same angle.  Hmmm.....

AND...  more than half the sill is gone.  Since the photo is of the window, which includes the sill....   (the table and chairs are there simply for scale, so I wouldn't need a breadbox).

Thanks for the thought.

Pete


----------



## Sonky (Jul 17, 2007)

Christie Photo said:


> But if you crop the image, it's still the same angle. Hmmm.....
> 
> AND... more than half the sill is gone. Since the photo is of the window, which includes the sill.... (the table and chairs are there simply for scale, so I wouldn't need a breadbox).
> 
> ...


 

Yes, I try to made illusion of angle change by croping) but anyway pic is cool, I think its only my vision)


----------



## Nikon Norm (Jul 19, 2007)

Looks great, very useful image, I think the table and chairs gives a good sense of scale.


----------



## Christie Photo (Jul 19, 2007)

Thanks, Norm.

I really thought I'd get more reaction about adding the breadbox.  Must be an age thing.

Pete


----------



## shorty6049 (Jul 19, 2007)

ha, i was surprised you didnt honestly, i thought that was pretty funny though


----------



## Alpha (Jul 19, 2007)

It's a good shot for what it is. I do think some lighting would have helped, though.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jul 20, 2007)

Very nice shot.
But there are three things that annoy me.
The distortion on the ceiling fan - particularly the mount. But as this is caused by the WA lens I'll live with it. Although if you raised the PoV about a foot it could sort it. 
One of the fan blades bisects a ceiling light. Don't know why I find this annoying but I just do.
The tile join extreme bottom right corner. Very distracting.

It would be interesting to see the shot with the room lights turned on. Using daylight balance this would give the image some warmth. As it stands the 'people' side looks a little cold and unfriendly. The lights may also give the image a little more pop - doesn't take much to push 'good' to 'great' 


(You do realise that I am just being extreme nit-picky here? Which should tell you how good I think it is)


----------



## Christie Photo (Jul 20, 2007)

Hertz van Rental said:


> Very nice shot.
> But there are three things that annoy me.
> The distortion on the ceiling fan - particularly the mount. But as this is caused by the WA lens I'll live with it.



I suppose I've been looking at wide angle shots for so long, I just take it as it comes.  The distortion that really bothers me is the bowing of the closest upright window frame.



Hertz van Rental said:


> One of the fan blades bisects a ceiling light. Don't know why I find this annoying but I just do.



Oh yeah...  that was one of the first things I regeted when back in the studio.  I too am not sure why it troubles me.  Could be that the circle formed by the light is interupted.  I usually like too some separation of elements with a bit of space.  Hmmmm.



Hertz van Rental said:


> The tile join extreme bottom right corner. Very distracting.



Now THAT I hadn't noticed.  I do agree.  Good eye!



Hertz van Rental said:


> It would be interesting to see the shot with the room lights turned on.



Yet another good thought.



Hertz van Rental said:


> doesn't take much to push 'good' to 'great'
> 
> (You do realise that I am just being extreme nit-picky here?



That's what I've come for.  More "pushin'" please.

Thanks for taking the time.

Pete


----------



## Christie Photo (Jul 20, 2007)

MaxBloom said:


> I do think some lighting would have helped, though.



What are thinkin'?  It's likely I'll come up against this same sort of shot again.  Let me know your thoughts.

Thanks.

Pete


----------



## Nikon Norm (Jul 20, 2007)

Hertz Van Rental....good eye and some helpful comments. Looking again I would probably light the back room to give more depth, or crop the frame and loose the back room. 

The table and chairs I would try placing them under the ceiling fan, or bring them closer to the foreground, I don't like them up against the wall.

The ceiling fan blocking the pot light is really troubling, I might be tempted to clone out the light and at the same time clone out the heating vent at the top of the wall.

I Still think it's a good image.


----------



## ClarkKent (Jul 24, 2007)

Wow!


----------



## Christie Photo (Nov 16, 2007)

This is how the finale mailing piece ended up.

-Pete


----------



## guitarmy (Nov 16, 2007)

Looks awesome man. Well done.


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 16, 2007)

A job well done.

Were you able to balance the interior and exterior exposure in a single shot?  Or was it a couple of shots or just some fancy editing?  Either way, it looks great.


----------



## Christie Photo (Nov 16, 2007)

Big Mike said:


> A job well done.
> 
> Were you able to balance the interior and exterior exposure in a single shot?  Or was it a couple of shots or just some fancy editing?  Either way, it looks great.



Thanks, Mike!

The large shot was done as you see it.  I only had 2400ws of light with me, but it seemed to do the job.  The small image of the sanctuary (center right) was a different story.  We just closed the shades....  thus the blackened windows on the far wall.


----------



## JHF Photography (Nov 16, 2007)

Wow, those are some great photo's!  Nice work.  I love the second shot of the sitting area, the one that made it in.  Looks very inviting.


Jason


----------

